# Sacramento @ Boston Game Thread (2/13)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (32-18) @ Boston Celtics (26-25)
Fleetcenter, Sunday February 13, 2005
3:00 PT, NBALP/CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Mark Blount/Raef LaFrentz/Paul Pierce/Tony Allen/Gary Payton  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Celtics board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 118
Celtics 111


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 104*
Celtics 90

*Bibby 37pts*
Pierce 29pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Previous Matchup

W 119 - 105  

That was a great game....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

54-54 at the half.

Darius and Peja are injured.


----------



## Madcat (Dec 18, 2004)

What happened to Peja?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Another triple double for Chris "over the hill, clearly not an All-Star" Webber.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

good win , we needed this bad , and Chris strugled with his shooting tonight but his passing did wonders to keep us in the game...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Madcat</b>!
> What happened to Peja?


Strained hammy...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Kings Run Down Celtics  



> With Peja Stojakovic hurting, Mike Bibby's 3-point shooting helped the Sacramento Kings avoid their longest losing streak in seven seasons.
> 
> Bibby scored 14 of his 27 points in the fourth quarter and Chris Webber notched his third triple-double in his last five games as the Kings snapped a four-game slide with a 104-100 victory over the Boston Celtics.
> 
> With Stojakovic leaving early in the first quarter with a strained right hamstring, the Kings could not pull away from the Celtics and trailed, 81-77, entering the fourth quarter. Bibby changed that by scoring four points during an 8-0 run that opened the period.





> Bibby sank 4-of-5 3-pointers and Webber had 14 points and 12 assists for his to fourth triple-double of the season and 21st career.
> 
> In the opener of a three-game road trip, the Kings avoided their first five-game skid since the 1997-98 season, the last time they failed to make the playoffs.
> 
> Brad Miller and Cuttino Mobley scored 20 points apiece for Sacramento, which improved to 14-2 against Eastern Conference teams this season. Nine of its next 10 opponents are from the East.


Box Score: Kings 104, Celtics 100 

Celtics Points in the paint (quarters 1-3): 46 Points
Celtics Points in the paint (4th quarter): 2 Points


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Inside [email protected] Boston  

 Postgame Quotes


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> Darius and Peja are injured.


Sh*t. Is Darius injury serious? What happened after all, because every site is writing about Peja and none about Darius.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Sh*t. Is Darius injury serious? What happened after all, because every site is writing about Peja and none about Darius.


He returned to the game. It looked a lot worse than it was...it was only a bruised knee.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is a little more on Darius' injury:

Kings notes: Songaila shakes off initial injury concern 



> Darius Songaila was a bit concerned about his right knee at first when he landed awkwardly after challenging a jump shot by Boston's Mark Blount on Sunday.
> 
> "I wasn't scared," said Songaila, the only King to play in all 51 games. "I didn't hear or feel any pop, but I couldn't put any weight on it at first."
> 
> Songaila, who suffered a bruise on the second-quarter play, returned to play five minutes into the second half.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics....


----------

